# Success!!!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I haven't posted in here since I joined this board. I wasn't losing any weight, and had no new suggestions. However, in the last 4 weeks I have lost 20 pounds and have not taken a single pill!!! :dance: :dance: All I did was completely cut out soda!!! I switched from soda to water. If I need flavoring, 4c and Gatorade both make 5 calorie mixers similar to Crystal Light. A 20 pak is 3.99 or so. ( compare to a single bottle of propel water at 1.39) Wylers also makes them, and a 10 pak is 1.50 at the Dollar General Store. I drink most of my water plain, and add flavoring once or twice a day. I am not tired anymore, I don't feel hungry all the time, and my skin looks great! I am finally able to see visible weight loss, too. The jeans I wore to work last nite? They were snug 2 weeks ago, and now I need a belt to keep them up!! YAY!!!! Now I can start adding a little more physical activity as the weather warms up and maybe I can finally get below 200 pounds. Keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

Yay for you! 

I know this works. My teenage daughter cut out soda last year and lost 10 pounds. Alas, it wouldn't work on me because I don't drink soda, only diet. Latley I've been thinking of gving that up because it makes me thirsty and sends me running to the bathroom too much after I drink it.


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

Good for you! I wish I could cut out soda and drop 20 pounds, but I rarely drink it now, so nothing to reduce unfortunately.

Good for you thou!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Diet soda is worse for the body than regular soda. My doctor asked me directly"have you ever seen a skinny woman drinking diet soda?" That's when I stopped using it. Before that, me and diet pepsi were like 2 peas in a pod. Artificial sweeteners are not processed through the system the way natural sugars are. They convince your body that it is still in "famine" mode, because they are stored, not burned. Therefore, you save all your incoming calories. I've lost another 5 pounds since my last post, and my ulcer is going away because I don't have all that carbonation and acids eating at my stomach lining. YAY!!

If you don't drink carbonated beverages at all, start adding a full glass of water about 20 mins before a snack attack usually hits. Most times, when we think we need a snack, we are really just getting dehydrated.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Ninn-

You go girl! I gave up soda & didn't lose an oz. Can't get rid of the big belly. I'm trying...

Patty


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

I haven't cut out soda COMPLETELY yet, I still sneak one once or twice a week, but I've been drinking 4-6 20oz bottles of water every day, and I've lost almost 10 lbs in a week. I'm trying to lose another 40-50 by 4th of July (Need to look good for a luau we're having lol), so wish me luck!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Ninn,

Congrats, congrats, congrats!!!!! I read on another thread where you are giving yourself a non-food reward after every 5 pounds, that is great!!!

So happy for you! :dance:


----------

